# tin foil warning!



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

cody had the trots yesterday, he was in great form, eating drinking playing, until about 8;30 pm, when he was asleep on my lap and then just went all floppy. raced out to ucd, emergancy vets, i actually thought i was handing over a dead pup when we got there but he barely responded to his name. his temp was down and his glucose level didnt register. they sent us home at 1am, and told us to come back at 7am, if anything changed they would call us. we didnt get to see himtill 8. he was on fluids and glucose all night, he is still poorly and we were able to take him to our own vets, who were waiting for us. they found the tiniest amount of tin foil in his poo, which they think poisined him. im raging, i would never forgive myself if he had died. but they said it was easy to miss and he prob hoovered it up cos there was food on it. i would never have thought it could do so much damage. we will know about 4pm if we can bring him home. iv just gone round the house with the vacume twice, so just be careful everyone, as i wouldnt wish the last14 hours on anyone.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Amanda how scary,thanks for the warning it's not something you wouldn't think of.So pleased he's ok now.


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

That sound horrifically scary. I hope he can come home for you this afternoon. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg hon! I am so sorry! That must have been so scary! Don't blame yourself at all things like this happen but thank you so much for warning us! I also wouldn't have though of that, it's scary what's all out there that can harm our babies that you just don't think about! I'm so glad your little angel is going to be ok! What a scary thing to go through, bless your hearts!


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow, I never would have guessed. So glad he's ok


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

My heart goes out to you.The worry waiting is so stressful.Hope your baby will be home with you today...hugs from us.xx


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would never had thought about foil, Thank you for the warning. I hope your baby is ok and he gets to go home today.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG I never would have known it could do that much damage!!! I know how worried you must have been. I'll be extra careful from now on.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats really scary! I too am shocked to hear it could cause so much harm so quickly. I hope he makes a full and speedy recovery, keep us posted.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG....how scary! Im so sorry your baby is sick. I pray he is better soon.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the warning Amanda! You must have been beside yourself!! I'm glad you got him to the vet. Who would have known tinfoil could do that?! Oh, I'm so happy that he's OK. What a nightmare.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG how frightening! I'm glad he is doing ok now. Thanks for the warning. I never imagined tin foil could cause such harm.  I hope he's feeling 100% very soon!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

WOW poor thing (((HUGS)))) I am so sorry, I had no idea either. Thanks for warning us all and keep us posted....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

OMG! I am so sorry  Praying for a complete recovery.
What a horrible experience! Keep us posted please.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

How scarey! I never knew it could be that serious. My pit bull has gotten some foil a couple of times but he is much larger so it didn't cause him any trouble. I never imagined how serious it could be for a little one.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes that is very scary! So glad he is okay! I always make sure candy wrappers, Tinsil (sp?) from the Christmas tree or other decorations, etc... is out of the way for them. You just never know what they will get into next :-(


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so glad that he is doing better, but I would be very watchful over him for awhile. I have seen very small dogs eat entire packages of hershey's kisses, foil and all, and have no ill effects from it. Of course, it could be the difference in the heaviness of the foil that caused the problem, but I would definitely want a second opinion on it.

Bless his little heart...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, Amanda. So frightening.  I'm so glad you got Cody to the vet so quickly and that he is ok. x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Amanda...that is so scary...poor Cody and what a worry for you. I'm so glad they found it and I hope he feels better very soon. Keep us updated on the little guy....
Hugs, Darlene


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

we just went to see him instead of phoneing, they want to keep him on the drip for the night as he is still throwing up, they said its because his stomach is so tender now.
kim the hospital he was in last night is the best in the country and vet students from all over the world come to study there. 
i miss him so much, but i know hes in the right place


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

kimr said:


> I am so glad that he is doing better, but I would be very watchful over him for awhile. I have seen very small dogs eat entire packages of hershey's kisses, foil and all, and have no ill effects from it. Of course, it could be the difference in the heaviness of the foil that caused the problem, but I would definitely want a second opinion on it.
> 
> Bless his little heart...



FYI, Chocolate is very dangerous for dogs and although there may be no ill effects at first it can slowly shut down organs. Just throwing this out there in case some do not realize ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not sure about tin foil but I have heard that once a dog gets a taste for metal then they will always try to eat metal. You may want to keep a major eye out for any metal objects for now on out ;-)


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I am not sure about tin foil but I have heard that once a dog gets a taste for metal then they will always try to eat metal. You may want to keep a major eye out for any metal objects for now on out ;-)


im going to do a check around the house, crap, il have to change the crates, i think thats all we have exposed. small price to pay.

thanks to everyone for your concerns


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Your metal crates shouldnt be a problem. Just metal things that are small and he could swallow or chew up and swallow ;-)


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Poor little cody  how frightning for you. I hope he has a speedy recovery and let us know how he gets on x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! How scarey for you. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to Cody for a speedy recovery. Please keep us posted with updates on Cody.

Thank you for alerting us to the dangers of tin foil, which I did not know was poison to chis.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

How frightening for you! Hope you get him home safe and better.
Jane and Sara


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Amanda, how frithening!!!
I am so glad you reacted so fast and got him straight to UCD. I have been there once, the staff there are all wondrefull people, I honestly have them on my speed dial, I always ring them for advice when I can't reach your own vet.

So glad he is feeling better


----------

